# zoner



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

Mi autor dice, refiriéndose a la marginalidad de algunos jóvenes de hoy:

_… vêtements, accessoires, tatouages, piercings, maquillage, musique, drogues, lieux de rendez-vous où l'on '*zone*'_.*

Más o menos entiendo el significado de *zoner*, gracias al CNRTL y al BOB, pero de cualquier manera no me queda muy claro.

¿Está diciendo que no hacen nada, que se la pasan holgazaneando, merodeando?

Me da la impresión de que se trata de algo más específico, pero no puedo saber qué  .

*F. Geberovich, _No satisfaction._


----------



## swift

Hola, Víctor.

No se trata de merodear tanto como de encontrarse en la zona: cada grupo (pandilla, banda...) demarca una zona simbólica, un territorio que es punto de encuentros y desencuentros, donde se reúnen los miembros que han desarrollado un sentido de pertenencia a un grupo y a un lugar.

No se trata de gandulear únicamente, pues la zona representa un espacio simbólico al que el grupo acude para ser visto y reconocido por el Otro. Puede ser una esquina de una cuadra donde se escucha música y se fuma hachís o un sector detrás de un edificio donde se hacen grafitis y se exhiben las motos de los miembros del grupo.


----------



## totor

Maravillosa tu explicación, José.

Ahora, la pregunta del millón: ¿cómo se traduce? 

(Ya sé, no tiene traducción  ).


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Buenas y santas.
Para mí, simplemente, "vaguear".
El Reverso me ha plagiado : http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/francais-espagnol/zoner.
Yo diría: "...lugares de encuentro donde se vaguea/donde vaguear/donde andar vagueando".


----------



## totor

swift said:


> la zona representa un espacio simbólico al que el grupo acude para ser visto y reconocido por el Otro. Puede ser una esquina de una cuadra donde se escucha música y se fuma hachís o un sector detrás de un edificio donde se hacen grafitis y se exhiben las motos de los miembros del grupo.


León, ¿realmente pensás que todo eso se puede entender cuando uno dice,


Leon_Izquierdo said:


> simplemente, "vaguear"


?

Vaguear es lo que hacíamos de chicos en el barrio cuando nos hacíamos la rabona, o no teníamos nada que hacer…


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

No necesariamente.
"Estar vagueando en/por la esquina" es algo que, en mi barrio, se usa mucho.
Y ese "estar vagueando" encierra o implica mucho de lo que José muy bien ha descripto.
Al menos, eso me parece. A mí me cierra bastante.
Habría otras opciones más complejas como "marcar territorio", pero creo que es una expresión muy formal y no conveniente -al menos en este caso.


----------



## totor

¿Qué les parece "lugares de encuentro donde todo es posible"?

Por supuesto, no pretendo que sea una traducción, ni literal ni literario, sino simplemente una equivalencia.


----------



## jprr

totor said:


> ...Vaguear es lo que hacíamos de chicos en el barrio cuando nos hacíamos la rabona, o* no teníamos nada que hacer…*


Es que más o menos, en tu texto, de eso se trata y* "vaguear" *me parece acertado.
"golfear" si querés, pero ya le das una conotación que para mi, sin más contexto, no existe.


----------



## totor

Tal vez estemos muy equivocados, Jean-Pierre, pero ¿qué tiene que ver


> Andar por varias partes sin determinación a sitio o lugar, o sin especial detención en ninguno.


con


swift said:


> encontrarse en la zona: cada grupo (pandilla, banda...) demarca una zona simbólica, un territorio que es punto de encuentros y desencuentros, donde se reúnen los miembros que han desarrollado un sentido de pertenencia a un grupo y a un lugar.
> 
> No se trata de gandulear únicamente, pues la zona representa un espacio simbólico al que el grupo acude para ser visto y reconocido por el Otro. Puede ser una esquina de una cuadra donde se escucha música y se fuma hachís o un sector detrás de un edificio donde se hacen grafitis y se exhiben las motos de los miembros del grupo.


----------



## jprr

Y si vaguear tiene dos definiciones en el D.R.A.E ¿porqué te quedás con una sola? 

Quant au rapprochement "zone" "territoire" que fait José, je ne suis pas totalement convaincu. _Dans certains contextes (en bas des tours, dans les banlieues...), peut-être._.. * pas dans le sens général* (et encore moins à la forme pronominale)


> zoner_ , verbe intransitif (source  L'intern@ute  )_
> Sens 1 Errer, vivre au jour le jour.
> Argot   *Synonyme :* traîner





> *zoner* _v. intr. (source BOB)_
> Ne rien faire, traîner, errer ; traîner, errer dans les marges (pour des adolescents par ex.) ; > faire (en mauvaise part?)
> Synonyme : faire (ne rien), ne pas travailler, chômer, chômage





> *Zoner,* verbe.(_source CNTRL_) (...) .* β)* _Pop._ Mener une existence précaire, marginale; _p. ext._, flâner sans but précis, par désœuvrement. ...


----------



## swift

Sólo quisiera subrayar que la zona es un espacio simbólico y que se mueve junto con el grupo. Puede ser todo un centro comercial en el que los muchachos tienen por costumbre encontrarse para andar por todos los pisos, baños, tiendas y pasillos, sólo por andar. Lo que quería poner de manifiesto era que ese zoner no se trata de gandulear solamente, pues permite a los miembros del grupo reconocerse y desarrollar identidad y pertenencia.

Lo de merodear se me antoja negativo y con connotaciones delictivas.

Y me llama la atención que traigan a colación el famoso 'traîner', que es algo que puede hacer cualquier persona; 'zoner' es algo que se asocia a ciertos grupos humanos de ciertas características socioeconómicas y de cierta edad.


----------



## jprr

swift said:


> Sólo quisiera subrayar que la zona es un espacio simbólico y que se mueve junto con el grupo. Puede ser todo un centro comercial en el que los muchachos tienen por costumbre encontrarse para andar por todos los pisos, baños, tiendas y pasillos, sólo por andar. Lo que quería poner de manifiesto era que ese zoner no se trata de gandulear solamente, pues permite a los miembros del grupo reconocerse y desarrollar identidad y pertenencia.


Oui, j'ai bien compris - mais je pense que tu te laisses trop influencer par cette "zone". Ce n'est pas toujours le cas.
On peut zoner à peu près n'importe-où, même si on pense plutôt à un milieu urbain. On peut zoner tout seul, ou avec une seule personne, sans qu'il y ait un groupe même symbolique.
Et si tu regardes, l'emploi _non pronominal_ est assez récent, et était totalement inconnu du commun des mortels lorsque j'étais jeune... Au départ "se zoner" => aller dormir / se coucher / "se ranger pour un moment"... et en conséquence ne rien faire.



swift said:


> Lo de merodear se me antoja negativo y con connotaciones delictivas.


Même chose pour zoner...mais là encore, le délit n'est inclus que dans les préjugés. Pas forcément dans la conduite objective de ceux qui zonent



swift said:


> Y me llama la atención que traigan a colación el famoso 'traîner', que es algo que puede hacer cualquier persona; 'zoner' es algo que se asocia a ciertos grupos humanos de ciertas características socioeconómicas y de cierta edad.


Tout dépend du contexte... lorsque des "braves gens" (des bourgeois, comme on ne dit plus du tout) te disent que les jeunes _traînent_ dans le centre commercial... c'est simplement parce que zoner ne fait pas (encore?) partie de leur vocabulaire.
------------------------

EDIT :  Pour faire bonne mesure:
Le dictionnaire de la zone....


----------



## totor

jprr said:


> Y si vaguear tiene dos definiciones en el D.R.A.E ¿porqué te quedás con una sola?


'Vaguear' remite a 'holgazanear' y a 'vagar2', Jean-Pierre, y 'vagar2' tiene 3 acepciones, de las cuales di la primera, que a mi juicio es la única que nos interesa.

Es cierto que el Dictionnaire de la zone da una definición más afín a lo que vos decís, pero la del CNRTL es más cercana a la de José, y por otra parte tiene todo que ver con mi texto:


> Mener une existence précaire, marginale; _p. ext._, flâner sans but précis, par désœuvrement


----------



## jprr

En ce qui concerne _*"l'activité"*_ que décrit ce verbe et sa signification, i*l n'y a pas lieu de compliquer ou de monter un film.*
Si tu relis calmement les définitions des 4 dictionnaires, tu verras que la solution que te proposent* Leon et le reverso au post #4 n'est pas si mauvaise. (vaguear *- y no vagar*)*
Mais si tu préfères merodear / gandulear, ça ne va pas changer radicalement le sens du texte.

Après,_* les connotations et l'usage *_du verbe zoner *c'est un autre problème*. Et qui n'a pas nécessairement de "bonne" traduction. En tous cas pas que je connaisse.


----------



## totor

jprr said:


> Et qui n'a pas nécessairement de "bonne" traduction. En tous cas pas que je connaisse.


Hélas, voilà le problème…


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Zoner* no es necesariamente negativo. Como tampoco tiene por qué ser estático. Para mí, su uso en este caso tiene más que ver con *vagar *que con _vaguear_.


----------



## totor

Me temo que vamos perdiendo 3 a 2, José  .

¿Ustedes (León, Jean-Pierre y Víctor) son conscientes de que estamos hablando de toxicómanos, de seres más bien marginales?

Es cierto que yo no lo dije explícitamente, pero está implícito en la frase que les di.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> ¿Ustedes (León, Jean-Pierre y Víctor) son conscientes de que estamos hablando de toxicómanos, de seres más bien marginales?


Claro, *totor*, pero ateniéndonos solamente a esa frase, el autor no parece hacer ningún juicio de valor: solo informa de algunos de los hábitos de esos jóvenes toxicómanos a los que se refiere. 

En mi opinión, el verbo *zoner *puede prestarse a múltiples interpretaciones y si el contexto no facilita la intención del autor, habrá que ser cauto en su traducción y no ir más allá de lo que él mismo dice. Por lo tanto, yo no lo traduciría por _holgazanear_, _merodear, golfear_ o, incluso, _vaguear_, que se puede interpretar como holgazanear.

Insisto en que, para conservar la vaguedad del autor, yo diría *vagar*. No obstante, para respetar la imagen descrita, diría: *vagar por la zona*.


----------



## merquiades

Hola. EL uso de _zoner_ que conozco yo es el de estar en cualquier lugar solo o acompañado sin hacer nada de gran importancia.
Hace un par de semanas llamé a un amiga y me dijo. _Je zone chez moi_. Comprendí que iba a quedarse allí todo el día.
Habrá que ver qué pasa después en el texto. Depende. _Vagar por la zona _o_ vaguear en el lugar de siempre_ podrían convenir.


----------



## jprr

merquiades said:


> ... Hace un par de semanas llamé a un amiga y me dijo. Je zone chez moi. ...


Je ne pense pas que ton amie soit _réellement _contrainte de "_zoner_", au sens des jeunes de la zone ou des drogués de totor...
Mais *c'est un très bon exemple*, qui a le mérite de souligner une dimension, à mon avis essentielle du mot :* l'inutilité, la vacuité sociale du temps passé à zoner.*
D'ailleurs, certains dictionnaires donnent comme synonyme "glander"...et presque tous "traîner".
C'est le contraire de faire quelque chose d'utile et de constructif - comme il arrive avec certains mots d'argot, il y a de l'humour ou du second degré dans ce mot, né _d'abord _chez les jeunes pour parler d'eux même.


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> habrá que ser cauto en su traducción y no ir más allá de lo que él mismo dice


Me han convencido, amigos míos. Veo que tienen razón, y les voy a hacer caso.

De todas, me gusta


Víctor Pérez said:


> vagar por la zona





merquiades said:


> Vagar por la zona


¡Gracias a todos!


----------

